#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Mae Wa National Park

## dirtydog

*Mae Wa National Park*

*Lampang*
*Tak*

*General Information* 

Mae Wa National Park located in Mae Wa, Thoenburi , Lomrat, Mae Pa , Mae Mok, and Wiangmok sub-districts, Thoen district, Phrabatwangtuang sub-district, Mae Phrik district, Lampang province, and Wanchan sub-district, Samngao district, Maesalit sub-district, Ban Tak district, Tak province. It consists of complicatedly high mountains, productive forest which are the habitat of a great number of animals in many kinds, and wonderful places to visit such as Mae Wa Waterfall which has water flow all the year round and been well known by many people. Having convenient way to visit and locating only 19 km. from Thoen District Administration Office, Mae Wa National Park is about 587 square kilometers and has been declared a national park since November 17, 2000.

*Geography*  

Mae Wa National Park, generally, is complicatedly high mountains. The north part consists of high and erected mountains while the middle and south part consists of mountain range which has vastly plain area on the top. The area has huge pine tree grow everywhere that makes this area is very beautiful. The west part of this area is Limestone Mountains high 300-400 meters above sea level.

*Climate* 

The weather is tropical monsoon influenced by southwestern monsoon in rainy season and northeastern monsoon in winter. Rainy season starts in the middle of May to September which has heavy rain. Winter starts in October to the middle of February. Summer starts in February to the middle of May.

*Flora and Fauna*  

The forest in the surveyed area consists of mixed deciduous forest, rainforest, dry evergreen forest and pine forest, all of which have valuable plants such as Makhaa Mong, ironwood, Burmese ebony, Lagerstroenia, rosewood, wild hog plum, almond-wood, laurel, Careya sphaerica Roxb, Anisoptera, Siamese sal, ingyin, as Pinus merkusii Jungh and Pinus kesiya Royle ex Gordon.

There are a great number of wild animals, such as tiger, seladang, bear, buffalo, dear, barking deer, hare, frog, many kinds of fish, and birds such as hawk, coucal, and owl, because the area has the complicated mountains, productive forest, and food and water supply spreading all over.

----------

